# Fischereischein verlängern/umschreiben



## porscher (24. Januar 2011)

ich habe folgende frage:

ich wohne in rnw und besitze einen angelschein.kann ich in einer gemeinde in niedersachsen meinen schein verlängern?


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*

Nein! Es sei denn, Du ziehst nach NDS und dann musst Du den Schein umschreiben lassen.


----------



## porscher (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*

mein schein ist am 31.12.2010 ausgelaufen. wie lange habe ich zeit den schein um weitere 5 jahre zu verlängern?


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*

Gibt keine Frist!


----------



## porscher (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gebühren Fünfjahres-Fischereischein*

und wenn ich z.Bsp. erst nach 2 Jahren meinen Schein wieder verlänger.geht das ohne probleme?oder muss ich evtl. die prüfung erneut ablegen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern/umschreiben*

nein, in einigen ländern mußt du nur nachweisen, daß du schon mal nen schein hattest, in einigen den prüfungsnachweis vorweisen. aber überall mußt du den wohnsitz im entsprechenden land nachweisen. und wenn du irgendwo die voraussetzungen verwirkt hast ( entzug), dann würdest du dich strafbar machen, wenn du das verschweigst.


----------

